
Scott Kelly Reflects on His Year Off the Planet - t23
http://www.npr.org/2016/03/01/468239527/scott-kelly-reflects-on-his-year-off-the-planet
======
daveloyall
I love space stations and astronauts and that robotic arm! Makes me feel like
a kid again.

Which is probably why, every time I see photos of inside of the international
space station, I think: _Damn, I 'm cool! I use the same laptop that
astronauts use!_

